# Drogon's 1st Anniversary!



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy happy Weekend Everybirdies!

Time sure flys and it was one year ago today when I brought home my precious Yellow-sided Green Cheek Conure, Drogon!

He's simply the most clever and often mischievous bird of my flock, just like the Drogon in Game of Thrones. He was a 2 month old hand-fed baby when I got him and he loved to step up when he was younger but as he got older and became a better flyer, he kind of became his own master around the house. Dragons can never be tamed nor restrained. In that regards, he's also quite an escape artist who used to lift and let himself out of each door of of his cage! Of course I then had to zip-tie each door because he was smart enough to lift any unsecured gate.

Unfortunately he can't be kept close to my budgies and will harm them if given the chance, but he is very good buddies with my boy tiel, Rhaegal, who he bonded with since he was little.

First day home



He loves to eat by hand

Hanging out with Rhaegal

Love this photo of them!

He loves bathing himself from the drinking fountain

Around last Xmas. Little Drogon used to be so tight with daddy back then.

Today - beside his favorite toy that he sleeps next to every night.


Thanks for looking!:wave:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yess, first comment on a Jedikeet post! :whoo: Happy Anniversary to Drogon, he is a gorgeous boy and I know he's been so happy with Nick as his daddy  

Here's to many more years, darling little conure! :cheers: arty:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a cutie pie


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

arty3:Happy Anniversary, Drogon arty: ...Love their names, such beautiful birds


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, thanks StarW, Heidi, and Susan!:hug:

Btw, I just inserted one more photo of Drogon n Rhaegal, which is also my favorite of them together!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

The tiel looks like he needs weight watchers lol Or he is just fluffy lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That picture of Drheagal (haha, combined their names ) is ever so adorable! Clearly best buddies


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

kcladyz said:


> The tiel looks like he needs weight watchers lol Or he is just fluffy lol


My birds are all well-fed and healthy, Heidi



StarlingWings said:


> That picture of Drheagal (haha, combined their names ) is ever so adorable! Clearly best buddies


They really are, SW. They're like brothers from different mothers.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm well fed as well LOL


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Drogon,

You were a beautiful baby 
and have grown
into a 
handsome young man!



HUGS
from
Pedro, Peachy and Poppy


and
Scooter, Skipper, Sparky and Sunny
​*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Drogon,
> 
> ...


Aww thank you for such beautiful greeting, my Faery!:hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Nick , those two are adorable in that picture. I certainly agree with you they are so happy and very much good mates.
Your flock always delight with their antics, much the same as you do friend keep them coming.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> Nick , those two are adorable in that picture. I certainly agree with you they are so happy and very much good mates.
> Your flock always delight with their antics, much the same as you do friend keep them coming.


Aww, and thank you for your continuous love and appreciation, me good mate Cathy!:hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful Photos Nick... You are adorable with Beautiful Dragon. Happy 1st Hatched Birthday Dragon. Did your dad give you some yummy treats to eat..Dragon looks really happy....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love conures. A pet store here has totally tame ones and I love them


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragon and Rhaegal are gorgeous - and full of mischief!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Homecoming day, Drogon!! arty3:
May this be the first of many celebrations yet to come! The flock of 14 and I are sending our best wishes for your boy Drogon on his special day. :b-day:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Cute! Thanks for sharing these pics of Drogon! I really like the post-shower one


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Anniversary,Drogon!arty10: I love the pic of Drogon and Rhaegal! They are so cute!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*You know, Nick, Dragons can be tamed  Haven't you seen the movie "How to tame your dragon"?
Drogon is so handsome and lucky to have you as his daddy *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LynandIndigo said:


> Beautiful Photos Nick... You are adorable with Beautiful Dragon. Happy 1st Hatched Birthday Dragon. Did your dad give you some yummy treats to eat..Dragon looks really happy....


Thanks, Lyn, and Drogon always gets yummy treats from daddy.



kcladyz said:


> I love conures. A pet store here has totally tame ones and I love them


So what's keeping you from taking one (or two) home, Mammakeet?



Niamhf said:


> Dragon and Rhaegal are gorgeous - and full of mischief!


Aww thank you, Niamh, and yes they are quite a handful.



aluz said:


> Happy 1st Homecoming day, Drogon!! arty3:
> May this be the first of many celebrations yet to come! The flock of 14 and I are sending our best wishes for your boy Drogon on his special day. :b-day:


And Drogon also says thanks to the real Mother of Dragons, Ana the Unburnt!:hug:



PrincipePio said:


> Cute! Thanks for sharing these pics of Drogon! I really like the post-shower one


Thank you, Bethany! I also love it when he bathes himself. Most of my birds need me to bathe then, and often by force.



nuxi said:


> Happy Anniversary,Drogon!arty10: I love the pic of Drogon and Rhaegal! They are so cute!


Ohh thank you for your appreciation, Gaby.:hug:



eduardo said:


> *You know, Nick, Dragons can be tamed  Haven't you seen the movie "How to tame your dragon"?
> Drogon is so handsome and lucky to have you as his daddy *


Aww thank you, Dee, and also hope to see your very own little dragon soon!


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Happy Gotcha' Day, Drogon!

He is a very handsome birdie!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Drogon, 

....of your Gotcha Day !!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

WeasleyLover said:


> *Happy Gotcha' Day, Drogon!
> 
> He is a very handsome birdie!*


Aww thank you, Madalyn, and I also greatly admire your GC girls.:thumbsup:



RavensGryf said:


> Drogon,
> 
> ....of your Gotcha Day !!


Well thank you very much for the cute smiley, Julie.


----------

